# Reloading for 7MM-08



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Am going to start reloading for the 7MM-08 it's an Axis II with 22" barrel and 9.5 twist. Primarily going to hunt deer and elk with max shots at 300 yards.
1) is there a suitable bullet for both elk and deer or should I use different bullets for each
2) what is the most accurate bullet for the 9.5 twist
3) what bullet have you been most satisfied with on killing performance and what have you been least satisfied with
4) what is the best brass to use, sportsmans carries Hornaday, Winchester, Norma, Nosler
5) share your favorite recipe if you feel so inclined

Thanks guys...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

For my boy's gun, I found 140gr Accubonds with H4350 right at hodgdon's max data to be very accurate and good velocity. He's killed 4 elk with it now, 3 pronghorn and a large mule deer. We use remington brass.

On the elk... there is a big difference in spikes/cows and big stinky bulls. 140s work fine for the spikes and cows... I personally would bump it to a 160gr if going for large bulls.


-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

bump


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm about to begin reloading as well. I've found that the Berger bullets do not expand as well as I'd like. So I'm currently leaning towards Barnes ttsx when I reload. 

Following this thread with deep interest. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a ton of 7mm08 brass I'd sell for cheap. I don't reload. I have Hornady, Federal, and Remington. Some is nickel plated, which I think reloaders don't like, but I have plenty of traditional stuff. PM me if your interested.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

AF CYN said:


> I have a ton of 7mm08 brass I'd sell for cheap. I don't reload. I have Hornady, Federal, and Remington. Some is nickel plated, which I think reloaders don't like, but I have plenty of traditional stuff. PM me if your interested.


PM sent


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

We have some recipes shared in the reloading recipe subsection for this cartridge. I dont think brass is that big of a factor when dealing with all of the normal brands, premium brands are a bit different IMHO.
For bullets I think youll find everyone has their preference, but there certainly is a bit of a consensus for Accubond and Barnes TTSX. Those are my two favorites personally based on my own success in accurate loading. My son got his buck at about 225 yards at 12 with the 120 grain ttsx.


----------



## BruinPoint (Mar 22, 2010)

I've been hunting with and reloading for a couple of 7mm08s since 2006. Both are 1:9.5 twists and 22" barrels. 140 grain Nosler Partitions and Accubonds have done exceptionally well both in accuracy and penetration.

Here's a rundown of bullets and game that eventually led me to settle on 140 Accubonds:

Deer
150 grain Sierra GameKing
1- Muley doe, 1 shot double lung, 60 yard shot, 50 yard recovery. Lots of bullet pieces left in the animal, I don't remember if it exited. 

140 grain Partition 
1- Muley buck, 180 yards, 2 shots to the face/neck due to a cheap scope not holding zero. Didn't learn much about bullets on that one.

140 grain Accubond
1- Muley buck, 120 yards, 3 shots (1 low brisket, 1 back of the lungs, 1 solid lungs). 1 bullet recovered loose under the skin that i think was from deep snow on soft soil absorbing the energy to keep it from breaking through. This is the only Accubond I've ever recovered from any animal. Very little meat damage. 

2- Whitetail buck, 60 yards, 1 shot double lung. 40 yard recovery. No meat damage other than ribs. 

Elk

140gr Partition
1- 6 point bull, 309 yd, 3 shots (1st in the spine, 2 quickly in the lungs to finish him). 0 yard recovery due to the spine shot. Some lead/copper in meat near spine hit. 

140gr Accubond
1- Cow, 435 yd, 2 shots (1 in the lungs, 1 in the head from 50yd a few minutes later). Lung shot went through but wound channel didn't seem like the bullet opened up a lot - no surprise given an impact velocity under 1300 fps. Based on this experience I consider about 350 yards max for my load. She only moved 40 yards from initial impact. No meat damage or bullet fragments. 

2- Cow, 330 yards, 1 shot to the lungs, ~100yd recovery. No meat damage or bullet fragments. 

3- Mature 5 point bull, 250 yards, 2 quick quartering-to shots hitting pulmonary trunk and lungs. 15 yard recovery. Both bullets passed through 30+ inches of elk. Very little meat damage, no visible bullet fragments. 

Antelope 

150 grain Nosler Ballistic Tip
1- doe, 80 yards, 1 shot hit elbow joint and exploded, bone fragment struck heart. Lost an entire quarter, deepest bullet fragments were less than 4 inches from entrance wound. Died in her tracks 

2- doe, 85 yards, 1 double lung shot. Recovered base of bullet and lots of pieces, but nothing made it through. 80 yard recovery. 



Hope that gives you something to work with. 




Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've loaded 139gr & 154gr SSTs over IMR4350 and haven't been impressed with the accuracy or terminal performance. I plan on trying the 150gr Gameking next & I guess of those aren't up to snuff I'll have to take a look at the Accubonds.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

NickJ1980 said:


> I've been hunting with and reloading for a couple of 7mm08s since 2006. Both are 1:9.5 twists and 22" barrels. 140 grain Nosler Partitions and Accubonds have done exceptionally well both in accuracy and penetration.
> 
> Here's a rundown of bullets and game that eventually led me to settle on 140 Accubonds:
> 
> ...


Great info. Welcome to the Forum Nick!

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

BruinPoint said:


> I've been hunting with and reloading for a couple of 7mm08s since 2006. Both are 1:9.5 twists and 22" barrels. 140 grain Nosler Partitions and Accubonds have done exceptionally well both in accuracy and penetration.
> 
> Here's a rundown of bullets and game that eventually led me to settle on 140 Accubonds:
> 
> ...


Thanks this is extremely helpful!!!!!


----------



## BruinPoint (Mar 22, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Great info. Welcome to the Forum Nick!
> 
> .


Thanks, I've been around but I guess i lost all my cred with the password/user name stuff a while back.

Meant to note that my load for both guns with the 140 AB is 42 gr Varget, R-P brass, and Remington Lg Rifle primers @ 2800fps. That's book max from Nosler but it seems like lots of 7mm08 loaders on the forums have good luck right around there.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great info there from several guys who know there stuff!

I have had success with remington brass and varget powder. That combo out of a Savage rifle shoots 120 gr. BT, 140 gr. BT/AB, and 139 gr. Interbonds all print under 1/2" at 100 yards. 

I have found this gun to be very easy to reload for.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*UWN to Nick*



bruinpoint said:


> Thanks, I've been around but I guess i lost all my cred with the password/user name stuff a while back.
> 
> Meant to note that my load for both guns with the 140 AB is 42 gr Varget, R-P brass, and Remington Lg Rifle primers @ 2800fps. That's book max from Nosler but it seems like lots of 7mm08 loaders on the forums have good luck right around there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Testing, testing, 1-2-3

NickJ1980, are you in?

.


----------



## BruinPoint (Mar 22, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Testing, testing, 1-2-3
> 
> NickJ1980, are you in?
> 
> .


I'm able to reply so it looks like I'm in

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, you're merged with your old account including your old username.

.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

BruinPoint said:


> I've been hunting with and reloading for a couple of 7mm08s since 2006. Both are 1:9.5 twists and 22" barrels. 140 grain Nosler Partitions and Accubonds have done exceptionally well both in accuracy and penetration.
> 
> Here's a rundown of bullets and game that eventually led me to settle on 140 Accubonds:
> 
> ...


At 439 yards your bullet will have over 2000 fps of impact velocity not 1300 the effective range of the 7mm-08 matches in fact I believe exceeds the 30-06


----------



## BruinPoint (Mar 22, 2010)

Utmuddguy said:


> At 439 yards your bullet will have over 2000 fps of impact velocity


Interested in how you got that number. Using Strelok+ as a calculator I'd have to have a muzzle velocity of almost 3200 fps to still have 2000 fps at 435 yards.

Fact remains that the wound channel was not impressive and I had to finish her off with a head shot several minutes after a double lung shot.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

BruinPoint said:


> Interested in how you got that number. Using Strelok+ as a calculator I'd have to have a muzzle velocity of almost 3200 fps to still have 2000 fps at 435 yards.
> 
> Fact remains that the wound channel was not impressive and I had to finish her off with a head shot several minutes after a double lung shot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




I could use strelok+ if you like but .485 bc 2800 fps 1300 happens around 900 yards 2000+ at 400 yards your post sure sounds official though.


----------



## BruinPoint (Mar 22, 2010)

There are a few inputs you're not accounting for but I'm not interested in whatever you're trying to prove. Things you wouldn't know: elevation/atmospheric pressure, air temperature, powder temperature sensitivity, my calculated BC vs Nosler advertised. I have range data and on game experience that back up my assertions to my satisfaction so I'm done responding to your theoretical nitpicking. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

BruinPoint said:


> There are a few inputs you're not accounting for but I'm not interested in whatever you're trying to prove. Things you wouldn't know: elevation/atmospheric pressure, air temperature, powder temperature sensitivity, my calculated BC vs Nosler advertised. I have range data and on game experience that back up my assertions to my satisfaction so I'm done responding to your theoretical nitpicking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


LOL. Please elaborate! You would have to have some major conditions such as possibly being Under water to have that kind of change. You would literally have to launch that bullet at 1800 fps or have a BC of .235

Typical keyboard commando makes stuff up to sound important


----------

